# im going to need a bigger chainsaw ---yep



## davduckman2010 (Nov 8, 2016)

well the biggest tree in my forest finaly fell or exploded over . this giant red oak at last bit the dust been leaning since I bought the place. got to be 4 or 5 ft across its frickin massive woodtick saw it he knows how big she was . that's my cross bow leaning on it. snaped to other red oaks 20 inches across like toothpicks. bottom had some rot and was struck by lightning around the cival war I would guess don't know what the hell I'm going to do with this thing its to dam big. I know one thing those limbs are as big as most trees and red oak burns real good

Reactions: Like 8 | Way Cool 3 | +Karma 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Nov 8, 2016)

I remember it well, massive indeed. Your gonna need a really big chainsaw to cut that monster up! I also remember the base being damaged or hollow, but the top portion of the tree was amazing and huge. I would find a way to mill that sucker up! Again, that's a lot of barn building lumber right there!
Kind of a shame it came down though.


----------



## Kevin (Nov 8, 2016)

Make the most of her. I can loan you my good company, experience, and a good knee. This summer.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## woodtickgreg (Nov 8, 2016)

Kevin said:


> Make the most of her. I can loan you my good company, experience, and a good knee. This summer.


I'll bring the csm and we can all tell lies and work and drink iced tea together!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mike1950 (Nov 8, 2016)

You will need beer to lure me that far....

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## deltatango (Nov 9, 2016)

I've got a Homelite Super 1130G chainsaw with a 5' bar that has a 4 foot granberg mill that I'll sell you.
The saw was made around 1972, and thev 4' Alaskan mill is that vintage as well.

The saw looks pretty much like this:
http://i583.Rule #2/albums/ss271/starnote1950/cut956.jpg 
Not mine, but just like it. Mine has a stinger handle and the mill.
That's an amazing oak you've got there. A geared head chainsaw would chew through that.

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## davduckman2010 (Nov 9, 2016)

nice lookin saw what you looking to get out of her. ill have to let wood tick or kevin give me his thoughts . I'm no expert thanks duck


----------



## woodtickgreg (Nov 9, 2016)

davduckman2010 said:


> nice lookin saw what you looking to get out of her. ill have to let wood tick or kevin give me his thoughts . I'm no expert thanks duck


I'd want to see the actual saw, but I want it! but you know me, I love old iron. those old home lites where real saws, all metal, low RPM compared to today's saws, but torque monsters! 
That is not a set up you would want to mill with all the time, just for the special occasions and the whopper logs like you have.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## deltatango (Nov 9, 2016)

The 1130G in it's day it was the real deal, and did what some dual heads couldn't do. Nice thing about it is the CFPM (chain feet per minute) is much slower with more power because of the gear head, so it just chugs through the wood. For a portable mill, it really has the capacity.

The beauty of the Super 1130G is that just about every part is available for it. Also, pretty easy to rebuild carb, etc.

I believe I got it in 1972 which was the last year it was manufactured.


----------



## deltatango (Nov 9, 2016)

The Super 1130G has a manual oiler with a big push button just up to the right of the handle.
That comes in super handy when the chain is bogging down and heating up the bar.

The mill has an accessory drip oil reservoir to drip oil on the bar end. That way, the bar is always lubricated from both ends. Subsequent models were automatic and they did away with the manual control.

The mill is the original round roller type as opposed to the current square tube style.


----------



## deltatango (Nov 9, 2016)

The saw in the video is really beat. But it does show the features and some of the abilities.


----------



## Kevin (Nov 9, 2016)

That saw is still relevant for CSMing Dave. Depending on the price it's definitely one to consider. I have a 395XP that's a beast and pulls a 6' bar well but I'd still love to have that Homelite.


----------



## deltatango (Nov 9, 2016)




----------



## davduckman2010 (Nov 9, 2016)

holy [email protected] you can cut a house into with that beast

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## deltatango (Nov 9, 2016)



Reactions: Way Cool 3


----------



## deltatango (Nov 9, 2016)

Here it sits in the rafters since around 2000.



 

Had the carburetor rebuilt, then I sold it to a friend in 1999. He used it until he had cut up all his logs, then he traded it in on a truck I had for sale, LOL.
I told him to bring it over when he came to look at the truck and he just brought it over right from cutting a log in his yard - only swept it off.
We hauled it upstairs, put it in the joists and it's been sitting there ever since. Hasn't been cleaned up or anything.
It could use a bunch of TLC, but having just looked at it to get a few photos, I know it would clean up nicely.
It could also be restored to brand new condition as a collector's piece. They don't make 'em like this anymore.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## davduckman2010 (Nov 9, 2016)

that my friend is a real mans sawits taller than me and I would bet its heavier than me too. I would guess you could cut a mountain down to a mole hill with that beast. and I do know just the guy to tlc that monster. but he would just hang it over his bed when he got done. --------right tick.  what do you need to get out of it mark

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## woodtickgreg (Nov 9, 2016)

Sitting for that long I hope you drained the fuel out of it before you stashed it. either way the carb diaphragms are probably in need of replacement and another carb cleaning would be in order I bet. But what a great piece of machinery and logging history. 
So very cool!

Reactions: Sincere 1


----------



## deltatango (Nov 9, 2016)




----------



## David Van Asperen (Nov 9, 2016)

I think that is so cool. I am not man enough to use it it but it sure peaks my interest. I would like to watch it in action so @davduckman2010 if you get this I may have to plan vacation time to help you with that crazy oak

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## davduckman2010 (Nov 10, 2016)

I think ill pass mark its a great looking saw but I don't want to throw that much out right now with shipping and parts / chains might be a little hard to come by for those older saws. thanks for the offer though, -- duck


----------



## deltatango (Nov 10, 2016)

No problem David, understand completely. Takes a big commitment to own/use this saw.
Thanks- Mark


----------



## NeilYeag (Nov 11, 2016)

If a tree that big falls in a forest and no one is around does it make a sound?


----------



## Mike1950 (Nov 11, 2016)

NeilYeag said:


> If a tree that big falls in a forest and no one is around does it make a sound?


I will bet that one did....

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## deltatango (Nov 11, 2016)

Mike1950 said:


> I will bet that one did....



Claps with one hand....

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## LATYDBDIL1COR16:14 (Nov 11, 2016)

Did I miss. Is this saw for sale? What are you asking?


----------



## deltatango (Nov 11, 2016)

LATYDBDIL1COR16:14 said:


> Did I miss. Is this saw for sale? What are you asking?



It is for sale. If interested PM me.

http://artbiz.com/homelite.htm


----------

